# Evolution of Man Century in SB 4/22/12



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone done this? Looks like a nasty hill at 27.4ish. Evolution of Man 100K - Fully Evolved in Carpinteria, CA | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE Over 5000' for a metic.

Evolution of Man - Earth Day April 22nd 2012


----------

